# Gamer PC für hohe Details bis 800€



## PrinzPuzzles (7. September 2014)

*Gamer PC für hohe Details bis 800€*

Hi!

Da ich schon was länger aus der Gaming Szene raus bin, bitte ich hier um euren Rat;

Ich möchte im Winter wieder ein wenig zocken, gerne aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis 3 auf hohen / ultra Details.

Daher muss ein neuer Rechner her;
Folgende Konfiguration habe ich mir mal zusammengestellt, würde gerne wissen 
a) was ihr allgemein von den Komponenten haltet um aktuelle Games auf hohen Details zu spielen
b) ob alles so zusammenpasst

Für Verbesserungen bin ich natürlich offen!

Vielen Dank euch im Voraus.

Und hier die Zusammenstellung:

-Intel Core i5-4670 
-ASRock Z87 Pro3
-Radeon HD 7970
-8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz
-Corsair Builder Series CX600 Netzteil - 600 Watt
-Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower

-Western Digital Red 1TB (WD10EFRX) + Festplatte vom alten Rechner
-DVD Laufwerk vom alten Rechner

Komme so auf knapp 800€. Fehlt noch was? 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

An sich passt das gut, nur die Grafikkarte solltest Du auf keinen Fall nehmen, außer die kostet nicht mehr als ca. 200€ oder so. Denn das ist eine ältere Karte, von der es eigentlich nur noch Restposten gibt bei Shops, die diese Karten vlt "vergessen" haben und auch zu einem viel zu hohen Preis anbieten. Was soll die denn kosten? Und von welchem Hersteller ist die genau`?

Ansonsten: mit ca 40€ mehr wäre auch ein Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3 drin. Die sind wie ein Core i7, haben 8 "Threads", was vlt. in Zukunft was bringen kann. Und bei der Festplatte: einfach ne "blue" nehmen, du hast da an sich keinen Vorteil bei der teureren Red. 


Fehlt noch was? Evlt ein CPU-Kühler für um die 20€ für einen leiseren PC.


----------



## PrinzPuzzles (7. September 2014)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle kompetente Hilfe!

Die Graka wäre von Powercolor... kostet 269,00€.
Habe die Radeon 7970 ausgewählt, weil die im Crysis 3 Benchmark Test wohl sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.
Was wäre denn eine Alternative, die mehr Sinn macht? Nachfolger?

Festplatte habe ich gerade geändert.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2014)

also mal ehrlich, aber das macht keinen Sinn Alte Restbestände zu kaufen von der Last Gen und so als ob man heute nen Golf 4 zum Neupreis kauft weil der irgendwo mal gut abgeschlossen hat.
Vorallem wenn die Grafikkarten gebraucht auch viel billiger zu bekommen ins.
Natürlich nimmt man die Aktuellste Version


----------



## PrinzPuzzles (7. September 2014)

Was wäre mit der hier:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X


----------



## Dorian_WD (8. September 2014)

Hallo, 
Wie schon von Herbboy empfohlen, würde ich mich auch statt der WD Red Festplatte eher eine WD Blue oder eine WD Black überlegen. Die Blue ist besser für einen alltäglichen Gebrauch und die Black - für Gaming. Letztere kommt auch mit 5-jähriger Garantie. Hier kannst du die technischen Daten der beiden Festplatten vergleichen:
WD Black WD Black
WD Blue WD Blue

MfG,
Dorian_WD


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2014)

PrinzPuzzles schrieb:


> Was wäre mit der hier:
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X


 Das ist ne Top-Karte, da sind selbst die teuersten derzeit erhältlichen Single-GPU (also mit einem Grafikchip und nicht sogar mit zwei) nur ca 10% schneller. Also, allgemein die R9 290. Speziell die von Sapphire ist eine von mehreren sehr guten und auch leisen Modellen. Die Sapphire ist dabei sehr lang, aber ins Mechatron passt die rein.

Die 7970 ist etwas langsamer als die neuere AMD R9 280X, die du ab etwa 220 Euro bekommen kannst. Daher würde ich die 7970 auf keinen Fall mehr nehmen, außer die kostet halt nur 200€. Die R9 290 ist ca 20% schneller als R9 280X.


----------



## PrinzPuzzles (8. September 2014)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Habe mich jetzt an euren Tipps orientiert und komme auf folgendes System:


Intel Core i5-4670 Box, LGA1150 
ASRock Z87 Pro3, Sockel 1150, ATX 
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 
SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 4GB DDR5 
Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower - schwarz 
500GB WESTERN DIGITAL WD Black + alte Festplatte 
Corsair Builder Series CX600 Netzteil - 600 Watt 
Laufwerk von altem PC

Passt das alles so und arbeitet gut zusammen - Reicht für (sehr) Hohe Details der aktuellen Games?

Danke und Grüße!!


----------



## iPol0nski (8. September 2014)

Ja das reicht auf alle Fälle aber du kannst bei Mainboard noch Geld sparen...dann kannst du dir vielleicht statt einem i5 einen Xeon e3 kaufen. Du hast ein Board mit z87 Chipsatz, aber einen Prozessor ohne "K" dieser ist nicht übertaktbar.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Ich würde aber nicht nur 500GB nehmen - der Aufpreis zu 1000GB ist lächerlich gering    ansonsten gut. Das Board hat zwar nen Z-Chipsatz, der bei der CPU keinen Vorteil zu nem H87 / H97 bietet, ist aber nicht teuer, daher auch okay.


----------



## AidenP (9. September 2014)

PrinzPuzzles schrieb:


> Reicht für (sehr) Hohe Details der aktuellen Games?


Ich habe 'nur' die Asus R9 280 und zocke WatchDogs auf "Ultra". Höhere Details kann ich glaub nicht einstellen.



PrinzPuzzles schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 4GB DDR5


Gute Wahl! Wenn du dir diese GraKa aussuchst, kannst du dir 3 Spiele aussuchen und du bekommst deren Activation Key (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe). Ich habe es auch für die R9 280 beantragt, mal schauen ob es akzeptiert wird.

Bis zu drei Gratis Games bei ausgew
NEVER SETTLE FOREVER


----------



## TO-X67 (9. September 2014)

ich möchte hier jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen, da ich auch auf der suche nach einem neuen PC bin und hier das Thema ja schon behandelt wird. Mein momentaner PC ist: (Ich weiss  schon zu alt)

*Betriebssystem:* XP Home SP3
*Prozessor: *Intel C2D E6700
*Motherboard: *PW5 DH Deluxe
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 3Gb DDR2
*Grafikkarte:  *AMD Radeon HD 7700 1Gb PCI (HDMI)
*Netzteil: *750 W bequiet ? nicht sicher wieviel watt
*Bildschirm:* Sony TV 42"
*Laufwerk: *Samsung HD501LJ 500 GB / Serial ATA
*Extern:* Samsung HD 103SI 1000 GB
*DVD:* LG Electronics
*Netzwerkkarte:* Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Da ich kein Schrauber bin, suche ich nach einer Komplettlösung so um die 600 -700 Euro.  Mit meinem neuem PC möchte ich mindestens Crysis 3 spielen können (Windows 7 home 32 Bit kaufe ich mir separat) Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2014)

das man auf Win7 setzt ist zwar fragwürdig, aber kann man ja noch irgendwo verstehen, aber was will man mit einer 32-Bit Version?


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

TO-X67 schrieb:


> ich möchte hier jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen, da ich auch auf der suche nach einem neuen PC bin und hier das Thema ja schon behandelt wird. Mein momentaner PC ist: (Ich weiss  schon zu alt)
> 
> *Betriebssystem:* XP Home SP3
> *Prozessor: *Intel C2D E6700
> ...



also, wenn Du Gehäuse und Netzteil übernehmen könntest, würdest Du schon einiges sparen und deutlich mehr Leistung bekommen - vlt. kennst Du ja einen, der Dir für nen Kasten Bier oder so hilft? So schwer ist das nicht.

AUFrüsten wäre nämlich:

Xeon E3-1231v3 ca. 210€
Leiser Kühler ca. 20-25€
Board H97-Chipsatz  ca. 80€
2x4GB DDR3-RAM ca. 70€
Festplatte 1000GB ca. 50€
AMD R9 280X ca. 240€

Und vom alten PC übernimmst Du Gehäuse und Netzteil sowie - wenn es SATA hat - das DVD-Laufwerk. Das wären dann 670€ bzw. 15€ mehr, wenn Du noch ein DVD-LW kaufen musst.

Aber KOMPLETT neu, da musst Du fürs Netzteil und Gehäuse zusammen ca 70-100€ rechnen. Dann wäre als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 280 vielleicht grad noch drin, die ist 15% schwächer, und vlt reicht es bei der CPU nur für einen Core i5-4690 oder so (170€).



und Win7 32Bit ist echt Unsinn - wenn, dann 64Bit. Oder bekommst Du das ganz billig von einem Kumpel? Dann würd ich den fragen, ob Du erst testen kannst, ob Du mit dem key vlt. auch die 64Bit-Version installieren kannst - musst Dir dann halt eine win7-DVD mit 64Bit besorgen/brennen.


----------



## TO-X67 (9. September 2014)

ok danke erstmal.... ja windows 7 klar die 64 bit version, war copynpaste fehler  Ne ich möchte ein komplett System, den alten XP Rechner möchte ich behalten, als 2 Rechner .... nix umbauen aufrüsten...
wäre evtl das etwas?
*Ultraforce Kühlsystem: * Boxed Kühler
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet! 700W System Power 7
*Festplattenspeicher:* 1TB SATA III Festplatte
*Mainboard:* Mainboard MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
*Speicher: *DDR3 16GB PC 1600 CL9 Kingston
*Grafikkarte: *Nvidia Geforce GTX 650
*Gehäuse: *Gehäuse Mini ITX E-M3 Black USB 3.0
*Prozessor: *Prozessor AMD Athlon II X4 750K
605,00 Euro

habe ich bei Ultraforce zusammengestellt ...

ODER

*Gehäuse: *Gehäuse Mini ITX E-M3 Black USB 3.0
*Prozessor: *Prozessor AMD Athlon II X4 750K
*Grafikkarte:* Nvidia Geforce GTX 650
*Speicher:* DDR3 16GB PC 1600 CL9 Kingston
*Mainboard: *Mainboard MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
*Festplattenspeicher: *2TB SATA-III Festplatte
*Netzteil: *Netzteil BeQuiet! L8-730W Pure Power 80+
*Ultraforce Kühlsystem:*     Boxed Kühler
*Betriebssystem:* MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (DVD+Key) inkl. Vorinstallation
*Zusätzliches optisches Laufwerk:* BlU-ray COMBO ASUS SBC-06D2X-U EXT Slim BDXL USB black extern
835,00 Euro


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Das taugt beides nix - die GTX 650 ist langsamer als die fast 4 Jahre alte GTX 460, die DAMALS "Mittelklasse" für Gaming war - die GTX 650 ist nicht mal so stark wie eine aktuelle modernere 80-100€-Grafikkarte...   Die CPU beim zweiten PC ist auch nix, da ist ne aktuelle 50€-CPU nicht schlechter. Beim ersten PC steht keine CPU bei, aber da es der Sockel FM2 ist, wird da auch eine sehr schwache CPU drin sein. Beim zweiten ist das Netzteil auch völlig übertrieben - grad bei DER schwachen Hardware würde die Hälfte an Watt schon reichen... 

und zB die 16GB RAM sind viel zu viel - 8GB reichen völlig. Grad wenn man für Spieleleistung was zusammenstellt bei deinem Budget sind 70€ mehr oder weniger fürs RAM ne Menge. 

Außerdem: beides sind PCs mit Mini-ITX-Gegäuse, also BESONDERS klein - muss das sein? Wenn ja, dann lies mal hier: Mini-PCs für Wohnzimmer - Beispiel-Kofigurationen und Kauftipps  der PC für 800€ auf Seite 4 zB wäre um ein vielfaches besser zum Gamen als der zweite PC für 835€, den du da gepostet hast.  Ohne SSD (die ist an sich nur für einen besseren Komfort unter Windows "wichtig" ) würde der PC in dem Special nur 700€ kosten, und die Bauteile sind allesamt schon recht "gut" - in einem günstigen normalen Gehäuse und einem normalgroßen Board wäre der noch günstiger, bzw. man könnte statt der R9 270X eine R9 280 oder gar R9 280X einbauen


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2014)

außerdem sind mehr als 450/550Watt definitiv zu viel, ein BeQuit 450Watt NT reicht vollkommen aus, egal was irgendein Text bei der Grafikkarte sagt.
Daneben ist die Grafikleistung der Pixelschubser auch grade mal so gut, wie die Interne Grafiklösung der CPUs, welche auch nicht sonderlich toll sind wie Herb schon sagt.
Außerdem sind BR-Kaufwerke im PC im speziellen, als Externe Geräte sowieso überbewertet, 1. weil du noch Software für 30€ brauchst, 2. das Ding nicht alle Disks ließt, 3. es eh keine Software//Spiele auf BR gibt, 4. Externe Laufwerke bei etwas anderem als einem Laptop Geldverschwendung ist, in Anbetracht dessen das man ein LW außerhalb des Gehäuses in einem anderen Gehäuse unterbringt und über eine schlechtere Datenleitung anbindet. Die Dinger da drin sind weder besser, noch anderester oder gar sicherer, sondern die selben Geräte die man auch so kaufen kann, nur das man die nicht im gleichen Gehäuse wie den Rest unterbringt.

Relativ gesehen ist man mit einem normalem Blayer wesentlich besser beraten


----------



## TO-X67 (9. September 2014)

wunderbar ihr seid halt die Profis, wie gesagt ich habe keinen blassen schimmer und dachte die von mir ausgesuchten seien gut .... der von dir vorgeschlagene mini pc für 800 euro hat es mir angetan.... die grafikkarte denke ich reicht völlig aus ... man muss nicht alles auf ultra einstellungen spielen... ich sehe da eh meistens wenig unterschiede ... dann werde ich mir den mal zusammenstellen und evtl. später die endkonfiguration hier posten... vielleicht gibt es ja noch was zu ändern 


hmmmm???? also auf der seite von HTPC kann ich mir den 800 euro nicht zusammenstellen ... irgendwie gibt es diese Komponenten nicht ....


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Ich kenn den Shop nicht, bei dem du schaust, aber eine andere Seite, wo man dir den PC für 30e zusammenbaut und die vom Preis her eher günstig ist, wäre hardwareversand.de

Am besten schau aber nach den einzelnen Produkten erst im Preisvergleich Hardware Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  dann such da nach dem Preis mit Link zu hardwareversand und klick DIESEN Link dann an - das ist immer was günstiger. Dann das Produkt in den Warenkorb, wieder zum Preisvergleich, nächstes Produkt usw. - und am Ende dann "Rechner Zusammenbau" noch in den Warenkorb legen (links im Menü bei "Service" ) - zb die Grafikkarte aus dem Artikel ist da zwar nicht auf Lager, aber dann nimm eine andere nicht ganz so lange, zB diese HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X  wobei das Gehäuse "Prodigy" eh viel viel Platz in der Länge hat. Oder diese kostet etwas mehr, ist aber auch besonders leise ASUS R9270X-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04U1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Oder du baust den PC selber zusammen - traust Du Dir das zu? 

Es KÖNNTE sein, dass die Dir den im Special genannten Kühler nicht mit einbauen, weil es beim Transport zu kritisch ist (der zerrt an der CPU) - in dem Fall entweder selber einbauen oder nur den Box-Lüfter nehmen, der bei der CPU dabei ist. Der ist dann halt bei Last nicht so leise. Die CPUs mit Kühler haben immer den Zusatz "Box" oder "boxed" wie zB  Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder nen leichten Kühler suchen, zB der hier könnte noch gehen Thermaltake Slim X3 (CL-P0534) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Raijintek Aidos (0P105246) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder EKL Alpenf



Und DVD-Laufwerk  nicht vergessen, wenn Du eines brauchst (selbst in Zeiten von Steam und USB-Windows-Installation gibt es manche Games, die noch ne DVD brauchen wie zb Risen 3)


----------



## TO-X67 (10. September 2014)

so habe jetzt die meisten komponenten bei HWV gefunden, siehe Anhang. Es  fehlt jetzt noch die SSD (nicht gefunden) und ein Laufwerk, wenn  möglich Bluray... so müsste es doch dann klappen oder? Das mit Geizhalz  habe ich mir erspart, auf ein paar euro mehr oder weniger kommt es mir  nicht an ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. September 2014)

Naja ... du sparst durch die Geizhals-Links so 5-10% vom Gesamtpreis, also bei dir 40-80€. Da lohnen sich meiner Meinung ein paar Klicks extra dann doch  Bluray am PC ist ein ziemlicher Stress, wie ich feststellen musste, da du nämlich neben dem Laufwerk auch noch Software für 50-100€ kaufen musst, um die Blurays abspielen zu können. Normalerweise liegen dem Laufwerk nämlich nur veraltete PowerDVD-Versionen bei, mit denen du aktuelle Blurays nicht abspielen kannst.

Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 790€ inkl. Zusammenbau. Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4690, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (wie üblich Geschmackssache)
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, bulk 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort 
Zusammenbau

Wenn benötigt, Windows 7 Pro 64-bit von Ebay bestellen für 30 €, davon dann aber nur den Produktschlüssel verwenden, da die DVD nur für DELL-PCs und andere Fertig-PCs ausgelegt ist. Zum Installieren bitte die ISO von hier runterladen (Windows 7 Professional mit SP1 in DE wählen) und auf eine DVD brennen. Davon dann installieren.


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2014)

ganz ehrlich, vergiss BR
kauf dir einen Player für 70€ und für 15€ ein DVD-LW


----------



## TO-X67 (10. September 2014)

*@pacemaker-666* - ok vielen dank, daß hat mich jetzt schon ein Stück  weitergebracht. Bis auf den BR Player habe ich alles im Warenkorb von  HWV. Danke auch nochmal an *Enisra* für den Tipp und auch an *Herbboy*... jetzt bin ich mir sicher, daß ich ein einigermaßen aktuelles Sytem habe, mit dem ich auch hin und wieder zocken kann. ... falls irgend etwas noch fehlt oder evt. eine komponente für ein paar euro mehr zu haben ist die da hineinpasst, dann bitte melden. Extradank auch nochmal an *Pacemaker *für den DL link der ISO von W7 und den kauftipp über ebay ... ihr seid halt die checker.... danke ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

Also, das DVD-Laufwerk kannst du streichen - ich weiß gar nicht genau, was das sein soll und wie du auf dieses Laufwerk kommst, aber ein stinknormaler  DVD-Brenner mit SATA zum Einbau ins Gehäuse kostet 12-15€, mehr nicht.  ^^  Ansonsten gut.


----------



## TO-X67 (10. September 2014)

also bei HWV finde ich keinen für 12 - 15 euro ...


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2014)

TO-X67 schrieb:


> also bei HWV finde ich keinen für 12 - 15 euro ...



ähm, wo bitte suchst du?
Laufwerke
Ich zähle schon 13 auf der ersten Gesamtübersichtsseite in der Spanne von 10-20€ und die ersten beiden sind schon welche für 12€ und nen paar zerquetschte


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

Komponenten, Laufwerke, intern, DVD-RW, SATA => S-ATA   nach Preis ordnen, dann haste da 4-5 lieferbare Brenner für 12-13€


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. September 2014)

TO-X67 schrieb:


> *@pacemaker-666* - ok vielen dank, daß hat mich jetzt schon ein Stück  weitergebracht.


Gerne. Laufwerk haben die beiden anderen ja schon gepostet. Könntest dir vielleicht noch überlegen, eine größere Festplatte einzubauen. 2TB kosten rund 20€ mehr. Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## TO-X67 (10. September 2014)

ok, ich habe auch bei HWV gesucht aber iwie bin ich da nicht draufgekommen, wahrscheinlich bin ich schon zu alt dafür  Es gibt einfach zu viel von dem Zeugs da verliert man den Überblick wenn man nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit ist...  zum abschluss nochmal mein Warenkorb und so wirds dann gekauft ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

jo, passt alles gut


----------



## TO-X67 (11. September 2014)

wahnsinn, wollte gerade eben meine Bestellung abschicken, Warenkorb war leer, zum Glück hatte ich den Merkzettel gespeichert. Ok alles wieder rein in den Warenkorb und siehe da. Über Nacht haben sich die Preise für die ausgewählten Komponenten um bis zu 8,97 Euro erhöht... die MSI R9 280 leider nicht mehr verfügbar.  Angesichts dieser Tatsache werde ich nun warten und beobachten wie sich die Preise entwickeln. Ich kann das im moment nicht nachvollziehen wie sich innerhalb weniger stunden die Preise so verändert haben....

Artikel-Nr. HV20Y469DE        195,40 aktuell ( 186,43 vortag )= 8,97 teurer
Artikel-Nr. HV1143IIDE        080,84 aktuell ( 076,64 vortag )= 4,20 teurer
Artikel-Nr. HV30SC99DE        022,57 aktuell ( 020,61 vortag  )= 1,96 teurer
Artikel-Nr. HV20MI48DE        066,32 aktuell ( 063,11 vortag)= 3,18 teurer
Artikel-Nr. HVR500L8DE        059,07 aktuell ( 055,89 vortag)= 3,21 teurer
Artikel-Nr. HV203I18DE        055,27 aktuell ( 052,89 vortag)= 2,38 teurer
Artikel-Nr. HV13SB72DE        075,25 aktuell ( 070,87 vortag)= 4,38 teurer


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. September 2014)

Hast du die Sachen über Geizhals reingelegt? Aber bei den Hardwarekomponenten ändern sich die Preise stündlich. Deswegen bringt es auch nix, jetzt einen PC zusammenzustellen, der dann erst Weihnachten oder so gekauft werden soll.


----------



## TO-X67 (11. September 2014)

ja habe die sachen über geizhals rein und wollte heute morgen dann bestellen....

\\ EDIT // ok habe jetzt gesehen, daß die Preise nur gelten wenn die Teile über Geizhals in den WK von HWV gelegt werden ....


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2014)

Ja eben, das ist ja der Witz an der Sache, dass man die per geizhals aufrufen muss   Denn dass ALLES teuerer geworden ist, das wäre seltsam...

   Bei der Graka könntest Du zB auch die nehmen ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TO-X67 (24. September 2014)

nochmals vielen dank allen, die mir geholfen haben mit tipps und links .... habe meinen neuen PC seit fast einer Woche und bin vollstens zufrieden. Ohne Eure Hilfe hätte ich das nicht geschafft. Im Laden kriegt man ja so Dinger nicht mehr zusammengebaut. Der PC hat jedenfalls das nötigste für meine Bedürfnisse.... bin echt froh damit.


----------

